# 2009 Muscle Beach Labor Day Contest



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2009 Muscle Beach Labor Day Contest Three times a year, Joe Wheatley puts on a contest on the beach. Muscle Beach, that is, in the heart of Venice, where the building near the pit looks like a barbell. The 2009 Muscle Beach Labor Day contest is coming up soon, as we will see you there. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

